# Ceaser's saugeyes



## bigdamram

Been lurking around waiting to see any posts about it, Lost my hunting properties this year and with the new baby on the way in 7 weeks, I decided I'm actually going to fish this fall instead of hunt. I know my practices/locations for crappie, I know where abouts to find saugeye on the lake, but I wanted to start a little discussion on what types of lures, water temp etc. I'd like to learn more than just drifting with a worm harness, so I'll be trying alot of different things and hopefully add to any information I learn from here. I was in my teens last time we went fishing for them specifically.


----------



## Dross

Hahaha, getting someone to talk about their techniques is like pulling teeth. I'm in same boat as you, crappie fisherman trying something different. I've very new to saugeye so here goes. I've been fishing the large flats between "Walker Island" and the sailboat ramp. I've also fished the other side of Walker. Hit and miss so far, using several different types of worm rigs. Having a minnkota, I sort of drift/ troll around .7 to 1 mph zig zagging the area. I have heard that a one eighth jig with a white curly tail works pretty good but haven't tried it yet. Being new to this, that's about the limit of my knowledge for saugeye.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Most saugeye there come out of 12 foot or less in depth. Troll #5 shallow shad raps between 1.5 to 2.2 mph..you'll get some.......Tom


----------



## afishinfool

Flicker shad..75' back...hazard point.


----------



## 9Left

have to agree with Tom on this one, I've been fishing Caesar's Creek for a very long time . A lot, if not all, of my keeper saugs are caught in less than 10 feet of water, wether trolling, drifting, or casting.

Trolling..,. lots of baits work, but I like to use bomber crank baits and hot n tots. color never seemed to make much difference in my experience with cranks. Be prepared to lose a few baits.

Casting..... A 3" white grub on a 1/4 ounce head is hard to beat. No need to tip with live bait. The best retrieve is a slow retrieve on the bottom .

Drifting....I just use a Carolina rigged floating jig head with a nightcrawler

and remember, don't go looking for some new in weird spots that you've never tried , target the saugs in the exact same spots you would fish for spring crappie.


----------



## Fishing Flyer

I caught a few decent saugs in August and September relatively shallow on Texas rigged craws while bass fishing. Same shallow depth range as the others have mentioned, pocket coves, main lake and secondary points. Wish I could say the same for the bass... I've struggled this year at CC.


----------



## ratherbecasting

I agree with 9Left , Saugeye Tom and afishinfool (great job on specifics). I cast a lot for them and use an 1/8 oz jig with an orange , red or pink twister tail. I tip with a small piece of crawler or Berkley gulp. Vibes or similar blade baits work casting or vertical jigging . Jigging Rapalas tipped with a minnow also works vertical jigging. I love to vertical jig using my ice gear. A good area to troll is the hump straight in front of the Furnas Rd.boat ramp and in front of the beach. When casting, cast to the bank and retrieve back to the boat. I catch many saugeyes in 5 foot or less. Good luck.


----------



## bigdamram

I appreciate the specifics! Wasn't meaning for anyone to put their spot online though lol. The areas I was also talking about was walker island and the road bed/flat across from there, just didn't want to say it. I've gotta winterize our big boat this week and get it to storage, then my old beater comes back home to start fishing. Also have to work around side jobs and a baby shower, I'll eventually get out there!


----------



## 9Left

BDR...I wouldn't worry too much about the saug spots and posting them... its a stocked fish and they are literally all over the lake.


----------



## bigdamram

Honestly, I hear about people catching them while crappie fishing, but it has literally been 15 years or better since I've caught one at ceasers, and thats the only place I fish. Kinda figured they were holed up more than being spread out. guess thats why i was being sneaky.


----------



## 9Left

15 years... and not one saugeye??? .. i had no idea that was even possible... for petes sake, i catch em while bluegill fishing!


----------



## ML1187

We can't all be master anglers Carl


----------



## odell daniel

I fished cc in june for a saugeye tournament, only time I have been there. awesome lake I would like to get back, but we caught all our fish by the little island where the river runs into the lake. I was casting #5 rippin raps and was getting saugeye and crappie, I landed the big fish of the tournament it weighed over 7lbs, it died in the live well so got docked a pound. if I was going back that would be my first stop. hope you get em.


----------



## bigdamram

9Left said:


> 15 years... and not one saugeye??? .. i had no idea that was even possible... for petes sake, i catch em while bluegill fishing!


Wellll can't say it was heavy fishing all 15 years, went through about 8 years of that chasing women and fishing a couple times a year. Fished pretty often when I was a kid, now getting back into it heavier every year!


----------



## 9Left

Lol... Whatever matt!


----------



## ratherbecasting

Around the little island by the campground is one of my favorite spots odell. I usually launch at the campground so that is my starting point.


----------



## Jricks

Have any of you tried Cowan? I'm taking off tomorrow to try my luck from a kayak and after reading about Ceasers I'm torn. My original plan was to hit Cowan for Crappie and Saugeye


----------



## 9Left

Cowan is a great saugeye lake! I just dont frequent it as much anymore due to the horsepower limit and the longer drive


----------



## Jricks

9Left said:


> Cowan is a great saugeye lake! I just dont frequent it as much anymore due to the horsepower limit and the longer drive


Awesome thank you for that! Being on a kayak, I won't mind the HP limit haha. Any specific areas I should target?


----------



## 9Left

My experience with Cowan Saugeyes has been very similar to that of Caesar's Creek , with the exception that there is not near as much flooded timber at Cowan....
if I were going there tomorrow to fish for Saugeye... I would put in at the north shore Marina or the campground , and just work the banks with a 3 inch white twister grub on an 1/8 ounce head.


----------



## Cat Mangler

ML1187 said:


> We can't all be master anglers Carl


Dude, I've seen this man catch a 17" smb on a maggot!(not lying). In the bazillion trips I've been on with Carl, I've had one day that I caught more than him(the spring bed bass trip). Since then, I think a few of those "too close for comfort" back casts may be intentional!


----------



## bigdamram

Well, a buddy and I went out sunday around 3 till dark, it happened to be ceasers creek shootout day with all the cigarette boats. We started up around the island, went in some coves on the north end, nada. Talked to some guys that had been out all day, they werent having any luck either. Ditched the north end thinking the powerboats killed everything and went to the south end. Still nada. Been a looong time since I haven't caught 1 fish at ceasers. I'll be back out this weekend unless the wife says otherwise.


----------

